# how to live without a dryer?



## MrsRaspberry (Sep 21, 2004)

Not sure if this is the right place, but here goes! We are looking to go off grid and are reducing our dependence on appliances. I can live without a dryer, but I love the way a dryer fluffs up and softens clothes. Sometimes I start things in the dryer to fluff them up and then line dry them the rest of the way. I am not a big fan of fabric softeners either. Just wondering if anyone has ideas that work for them on how to get soft clothes without a dryer.

Thanks!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

You can unhook the heating element and just use the tumbler to fluff the clothes. That part is just 110 and will run off a regular outlet. It might still be more than your system could handle, but I think the tumbler motor only pulls about 400-500 watts, whereas the heating element can be up to 5000 watts. 

That said, you do get used to the roughness and if it is a windy day, that helps!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

We sometimes do the opposite of you, mainly with towels.
Hang them on the line to dry, then throw them in the dryer on No Heat-Fluff for a few minutes.
But, now this doesn't work as well, but, we usually just firmly shake or snap each item as we remove it from the clothesline.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Don&#8217;t use detergent with towels. The bit of leftover soap is enough to clean them, unless you wash the floors with yours. You can also add vinegar to the rinse, or baking soda to the wash. Experiment, but rough towels are usually caused by a detergent build up.


----------

